# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  North Norwegian Mesolithic Hunter, GEDmatch

## Tomenable

Hunter-gatherer stg001 from Steigen, Norway, years 4000-3800 BC:

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...7.8092/14.7035

I have uploaded him to GEDmatch Genesis: kit number KG5281659

mtDNA: U5a1d
Y-DNA: I2a1b (related to I2a-Din also known as I2a-Slavic)

*Eurogenes K15 results:*

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 North_Sea 34.27
2 Baltic 31.01
3 Eastern_Euro 30.34
4 Amerindian 4.31
5 Atlantic 0.07

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 Estonian 18.2
2 Erzya 19.21
3 Kargopol_Russian 20.09
4 East_Finnish 20.36
5 Lithuanian 20.88
6 Ukrainian 21.13
7 Southwest_Russian 21.24
8 Finnish 21.29
9 Ukrainian_Belgorod 21.86
10 Ukrainian_Lviv 22.03
11 Belorussian 22.13
12 Estonian_Polish 22.34
13 Polish 22.47
14 South_Polish 23.06
15 Russian_Smolensk 23.69
16 Southwest_Finnish 24.35
17 North_Swedish 26.55
18 Hungarian 27.61
19 Moldavian 27.64
20 La_Brana-1 27.71

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 61.3% Estonian + 38.7% Erzya @ 17.5
2 91.5% Estonian + 8.5% MA-1 @ 17.7
3 87.1% Estonian + 12.9% Chuvash @ 17.79
4 91.1% Estonian + 8.9% Mari @ 17.91
5 97.8% Estonian + 2.2% Karitiana @ 17.99
6 97.7% Estonian + 2.3% Anzick-1 @ 18
7 97.7% Estonian + 2.3% Pima @ 18.01
8 97.7% Estonian + 2.3% Mayan @ 18.03
9 98.1% Estonian + 1.9% North_Amerindian @ 18.11
10 85% Estonian + 15% Kargopol_Russian @ 18.14
11 99.3% Estonian + 0.7% West_Greenlander @ 18.19
12 96.6% Estonian + 3.4% East_Finnish @ 18.2
13 99.5% Estonian + 0.5% Tabassaran @ 18.2
14 100% Estonian + 0% Abhkasian @ 18.2
15 100% Estonian + 0% Adygei @ 18.2
16 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Hazara @ 18.2
17 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Pashtun @ 18.2
18 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Tadjik @ 18.2
19 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Turkmen @ 18.2
20 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Uzbeki @ 18.2

*Eurogenes K36:*

114025 SNPs used in this evaluation

Population 
*Amerindian 2.32 Pct*
Arabian - 
Armenian - 
Basque - 
Central_African - 
Central_Euro - 
East_African - 
East_Asian - 
East_Balkan - 
East_Central_Asian - 
*East_Central_Euro 21.36 Pct*
East_Med - 
*Eastern_Euro 23.67 Pct
Fennoscandian 33.75 Pct*
French - 
Iberian - 
Indo-Chinese - 
Italian - 
Malayan - 
Near_Eastern - 
North_African - 
*North_Atlantic 7.09 Pct*
North_Caucasian - 
*North_Sea 8.94 Pct*
Northeast_African - 
Oceanian - 
Omotic - 
Pygmy - 
Siberian - 
South_Asian - 
South_Central_Asian - 
South_Chinese - 
*Volga-Ural 2.88 Pct*
West_African - 
West_Caucasian - 
West_Med - 

*Similarity Map:*



*Location of Steigen within Nordland County:*



^^^
Norwegians have a significant amount of shared DNA with Poles: Corded Ware or Steigen-like connection?:

https://static-content.springer.com/...MOESM1_ESM.pdf



Steigen in ph2ter's PCA, here he is even closer to Vepsians than to Estonians:



*Some archaeological context (posted by Boreas on another forum):*

"Steigen was U5a1, just as two of the oldest remains found in western Fenno-Scandia; Hummervikholmen 1 and 2 - a man and a woman from the southernmost shores of Norway, some 9.500 BP.

Moreover, the man carried y-dna I2 (M438), while Steigen 3.500 yrs later carried I2 (M423).

Both these populations represent descendants of the pioneers that populated the Norwegian coast after ice-time, between 11.900 and 11.200 BP - from Hummerholmen to North Cape.

One may suspect that I2-M438 is ancestral to I2-M423. 

It's well documented that these pioneers were seaborn fishers, trappers and hunters - mastering deep-sea-fishing as well as seal- and whale-hunting; from the North Sea to the Arctic Ocean.

Their origin is pretty well known to have been Bromme-Lyngby, from which this "Fosna-Hensbacka-culture" spread north, at the very beginning of the Holocene already.

Meanwhile the Bromme-Lyngby starts sperading south as the "Ahrensburg/Federmesser-culture" - branching south along the Atlantic Facade - as well as east into the Baltic, repopulating the mounth of Oder and Vistula - from where the "Swidrien-culture" went east, to become the Kunda/Volga/Suoumisalmi-cultures. This eastern branch became dominant east of the Botnic Oceaan - effectively repopulating Finland and the northern tiers of Fenno-Scandia - today recognized as the 10.800 year old "Komsa-culture".

During the late mesolithic is seems a borderland between the "Fosna-Hensbacka" and the "Komsa" develops along the weathershed north of Lofoten and the watershed of the North-Scandinavian Mountainridge. By 8.000 BP the major rivers crossing the northern arctic was somewhat populated - as routes of travel and trade went from the Botnic Bay - west to the North Atlantic and east to the White Sea, Carelia and the Volga-trade. The east-west-connections were very early. The first migrants to follow the Volga towards the Caspian Sea and Ural are documented around 11.000 yrs BP. 

https://journals.plos.org/plosbiolog...l.pbio.2003703

Today we know that the oldest pottery found in Europe came through these connections - no less than 9.000 yrs ago. The first East-Asian ('Sino-Tibetan') brides to arrive Oleni Ostrov in Carelia appeared no less than 7.500 yrs BP. Well married, cherished and memorized - by a specific grave aka memorial - she could hardly have crossed the Urals by chance and luck.

One may note that Gunther et al misses out of the scenario of a common, paleolithic origin for the SHG, the EHG and the WHG - from - a refugia known to have survived at the shores of the Western Baltics - from where it spread both west and east. When these two branches meets - north of the Arctic Circle around 11.000 years ago - they had already developed characteristic differences in terms of tool-material and knapping-techniques, later visible in house-constructions, pottery-production, art/deco and trade-connections/import-materials. The eastern Komsa were obviously connected with contemporary Finland/Careila/Estonia - whose cultural origin were very close to the Swidrien - from where the early Komsa got their flint. Unlike the early Fosna-Hensbacka, who enjoyed shipments from the Scanian and Danian flint-mines. 

The first HG succeeding to re-populate the Atlantic Facade from Biscany to North Cape, as well as the rivers mounting the North Sea and the Baltic Sea - all seem to share y-dna I2. 

The later spread of EEF - between the rivers - seem to congruate pretty well with the Holocene Optimum and a massive growth of R1a and R1b throughout Eurasia, together with horse-breeding and cattle-farming, diaries and lactose persistance.

Some think the bifurication of y-dna R1 - into R1a and R1b - seem to have happened around the southern shores of the Baltics. That would correspond quite neatly with the native habitat of the paleolithic Aurochs, namely the heaths surrounding the wetlands of NW Europe - from Vallonia to Pommerania. Surrounding the SW Baltoics, where the highest diversity of domesticated horse- and cattle-races are found - along with the highest percentage of lactose persistance among any native population in the world." 

http://theconversation.com/ancient-d...inavians-89703

*Official PCA from the study in which stg001 was published:*

https://journals.plos.org/plosbiolog...l.pbio.2003703

https://journals.plos.org/plosbiolog...=supplementary



^^^
This PCA shows that Norwegian hunter-gatherers were different than Swedish hunter-gatherers.

----------


## markod

Baltic refugium :Thinking:

----------


## Tomenable

This hunter-gatherer had lighter skin than Cheddar Man:

rs1426654(A;A) ---> A is European light skin (Cheddar Man had G;G here)

----------


## LeBrok

How come Gedmatch can't find your uploaded kit numbers? This one including. KG5281659
Is it too "fresh", wait few days?

----------


## Tomenable

I have uploaded this Steigen hunter-gatherer also to DNA Land, and here is his Ancestry Report:






> How come Gedmatch can't find your uploaded kit numbers?


They are on GEDmatch Genesis (regular GEDmatch currently does not accept uploads of new kits).

----------


## PaleoRevenge

If the state propaganda came out and reconstructed stg001 as a negro, the dummies in here would be gossiping how stg001 looks like Obama's son without ever considering they been lied to.

----------


## I1a3_Young

A paper was previously posted on the genesis of Norwegian hunter/gatherers. The conclusion was a 2-input source with possible scenarios. One of those was a northern input coming the long way around from the Baltic with a southern input up the Atlantic coast. That would explain this result, especially considering the difference of Norwegian vs Swedish hunter/gatherers. If I recall correctly, the northern input component had light skin gene variants.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## LeBrok

> I have uploaded this Steigen hunter-gatherer also to DNA Land, and here is his Ancestry Report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are on GEDmatch Genesis (regular GEDmatch currently does not accept uploads of new kits).


Still nothing!

Software Version: Feb 17 2017 05:41:10

ERROR: Kit number KG5281659 not found.

----------

